# Extreme Bumblefoot In A Duck And A Goose



## TAWhatley

Not horrible pictures but not pretty either .. these are my two newest patients .. each with a doozy of a case of bumblefoot. Both of these are going to need surgical draining of the callus and removal of the encapsulated core.

http://www.rims.net/Bumblefoot

Terry


----------



## re92346mos

Terry, what exactly is Bumblefoot and what is the cause of it? I never have seen this. Rena


----------



## TerriB

Sure glad those poor birds are in your care, where they will get the TLC necessary to recover! That goose has been carrying a lot of weight on that swollen area! Is surgery always required or does the infection ever come to a head and resolve with supportive care only?


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi All,

Bumblefoot is Pododermatitis in technical terms .. it is a staph infection. Left untreated it can cause permanent arthritis in birds and even septicemia resulting in the death of the bird. Because of the larger size of ducks and geese and heavier load (weight) on the feet, it can become an extremely nasty situation to deal with and clear up.

Mild cases of bumblefoot can often be successfully treated with Baytril, but in these two cases, there is not even a remote chance that months of Baytril will even touch the problem. The calluses have to be cleared of the contents, packed with antibiotics, sutured closed, kept very clean (good luck on that with ducks/geese), and a course of oral or IM antibiotics also given. Without all this, neither of these birds will ever recover from the problem.

For those not too squeamish .. check this site for what came out of a bumblefoot case .. scroll down to the swan with bumblefoot: http://www.worldwidewounds.com/2003/november/Cousquer/Avian-Wound-Management-Part-2.html#

This is a great site for rehabbers and those interested in treating wounds .. just pretty gory photos in some cases.

Terry


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Terry, 

Wow...I bet they will both be glad to have that business taken care of...!

As shown with the Swan in your link there, these will have a similar proceedure I imagine...excision of the fiberous surround of the infection's necrotic center, and suture closed for a much happier Foot...!

I like that 'paddle shoe' on the Swan, and I imagine, something similar muct be devised for both of your patients also?

Good luck with these..!

"2006" is wasting no time, is it...? !!!

Lol...

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Skyeking

Thank you for the very valuable information, I will alert pigeonpoo to take a look at the pics and compare with their bird.


----------



## TAWhatley

pdpbison said:


> Good luck with these..!
> 
> "2006" is wasting no time, is it...? !!!
> 
> Lol...
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Thanks, Phil, and yes, 2006 is off to a roaring start. Am expecting a pigeon in shortly that sounds like a paratyphoid case .. could be just a wing injury, but I guess I'll know a bit later today.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley

Yesterday's pigeon seems to have just a bruised wing .. hopefully she will make a speedy recovery and will be returned to her flock.

Here is a picture of the partial contents of the callus on the Pekin duck. It's going to take several "extractions" to get all of it out. If you are squeamish, don't look at the picture.

http://www.rims.net/PekinBumblefoot

Terry


----------



## Skyeking

*Peking duck*

Hi Terry,

How in the world did that stuff get in there? Hopefully, if it was callus tissue the poor duck didn't feel it,...that is doubtful... I'm sure it hurt badly getting that stuff out!

There are brighter days ahead for this duck.

Thank you for helping this needy little rehab patient.


----------



## Pidgey

How did that penny stay so clean in there? I would have thought that it would have gotten at least a little bit corroded. Do you suppose he/she was storing it in there to use later in a bubble gum machine?

Pidgey


----------



## pigeonmama

OMG, Pidgey,
You is Baaaad !!!! Terry, so sorry for that poor duck and goose, but that dratted Pidgey sure makes a sad situation have a lighter side 
Daryl


----------

